# Membership is now $6.50!



## **SaSSy** (May 1, 2008)

When I joined it was only $5, but why did it go up to $6.50?


----------



## tt8 (May 1, 2008)

I'm sorry but I looked at your join date and I thought it was gonna say 2006 or somethin. You just missed the increase and won't have to worry about it for another year. And just think it only costs us like 55¢ per month to fellowship and share ideas with each other. Are you saying I'm not worth that


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 1, 2008)

Sassyb4Classy said:


> When I joined it was only $5, but why did it go up to $6.50?


Inflation.

The question should be what _hasnt_ gone up?


----------



## MizzBrown (May 1, 2008)

Inflation like OP said. We in a recession, hello!!


----------



## Keen (May 1, 2008)

tt8 said:


> I'm sorry but I looked at your join date and I thought it was gonna say 2006 or somethin. You just missed the increase and won't have to worry about it for another year. And just think it only costs us *like 55¢ per month t*o fellowship and share ideas with each other. Are you saying I'm not worth that



That's cheap...


----------



## MizzBrown (May 1, 2008)

You can't get cheapo conditioner for 55 cents so be happy!


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 1, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> You can't get cheapo conditioner for 55 cents so be happy!


Aint nothing cheap no mo!


----------



## plzgrow (May 1, 2008)

Thats nothing the information we get here is priceless, everything is going up. Its only normal..


----------



## trendybosschicebz (May 1, 2008)

yea, I started lurking when it was 5.00, then a month later it went up . But it was worth every penny


----------



## poookie (May 1, 2008)

Sassyb4Classy said:


> When I joined it was only $5, but why did it go up to $6.50?



because so many people are joining, and so many new posts are made!  it really has nothing to do with the recession / economy.
every single thread, every message, every PM, has to be stored somewhere.  costs went up because the admins here had to buy new servers just to keep things running at an acceptable pace.  and servers are NOT cheap.  be glad it  only went up to 6.50! 

(sorry, the computer head in me came out  )


----------



## sky_blu (May 1, 2008)

I wondered the same thing but we are in a recession and even with the price increase its not much.  I just paid like I do every year


----------



## tbaby_8 (May 1, 2008)

To me, it's not that much.  I was a member of another hair board and it started out as being free and then all of a sudden a few months later they were charging the original members and new members almost $10.00 bucks to view certain areas.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 2, 2008)

6,50 is inexpensive for the best hair care site out there! 

I learn everything I need here...don't need schools, universities, courses anymore - it's all here  for all areas of life!


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 2, 2008)

*The increase is not bad at all.  Think about it, $6.50 for one year.  What else can you buy for $6.50 and have it last for a year?  A hair magazine will cost you no less than $4.99, for just one.

It's so worth it and I am not an elitist. 
*


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (May 2, 2008)

Because of your threads in the Relationship forum


----------



## Keen (May 2, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> Because of your threads in the Relationship forum



I feel bad for laughing with you ...


----------



## Keen (May 2, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *The increase is not bad at all.  Think about it, $6.50 for one year.  What else can you buy for $6.50 and have it last for a year?  A hair magazine will cost you no less than $4.99, for just one.
> 
> It's so worth it and I am not an elitist.
> *



Go ahead and admit it. You're not in touch with long hair growers who thinks paying $6.50 for a year membership of long hair is too much. Just because they think that is too much does not make them bitter about the membership fee.


----------



## SisterGirl* (May 2, 2008)

Yeah its worth it the information is priceless no doubt, but with everything else, just adding injury to hurt.


----------



## beverly (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the support!

And yes we are still working on the upgrades, which includes fixing the search - I promise you will like them


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 2, 2008)

Well I know that being on this forum is one of the best things we all can do with our money because I learn so much about hair on here that to me it's priceless!

P.S. for my fans out there that love my relationship posts I'm still locked up so I'm chillin' out for a min!

....book coming out soon!


----------



## Champagne (May 2, 2008)

For me it's one of the best investment I ever made - lucky for me that I paid for 2 yrs in advance...


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (May 2, 2008)

beverly said:


> Thanks guys for the support!
> 
> And yes we are still working on the upgrades, which includes fixing the search - I promise you will like them


 
Thank you for the forum.

 for no more searches resulting in a white screen


----------



## Blossssom (May 2, 2008)

Are you ingrates  aware that there are some boards which charge MONTHLY?!  

Count your blessings


----------



## klb120475 (May 2, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> Are you ingrates  aware *that there are some boards which charge MONTHLY?! *
> 
> Count your blessings


 
Right! I see some of us don gotten a lil spoiled around these parts.


----------



## stinastina (May 2, 2008)

I cosign that this board is priceless. I don't know if I would have paid more than $5 if I was just signing up but as it turns out, this has been the best $5 I have ever spent. I've learned a LOT on here.


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 3, 2008)

Keen said:


> Go ahead and admit it. You're not in touch with long hair growers who thinks paying $6.50 for a year membership of long hair is too much. Just because they think that is too much does not make them bitter about the membership fee.


 
Nope, I'm just like everyone else here, enjoying the forum and all aspects of it.  Just voicing that $6.50 for what you get in this forum, not just the hair board, is reasonable.  Now if it jumped up to $15 that's another story.


----------



## january noir (May 3, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> 6,50 is inexpensive for the best hair care site out there!
> 
> *I learn everything I need here...don't need schools, universities, courses anymore - it's all here  for all areas of life!*


 
You said it FlowerHair!   A very small price to pay indeed!


----------



## Covergirl5906 (May 3, 2008)

plzgrow said:


> Thats nothing the information we get here is priceless, everything is going up. Its only normal..


 

Ditto...PRICELESS...


----------



## Moisture2608 (May 3, 2008)

I'm a newbie and glad to pay the $6.50 for the wealth of information on here!


----------



## jada1111 (May 3, 2008)

Sassyb4Classy said:


> When I joined it was only $5, but why did it go up to $6.50?



$6.50 is still SUPER CHEAP!!  

It costs money to run a site like this.  It's not just about hair, but makeup, skincare, fitness, cooking, just about everything.  

I may not post on all the forums, but I know if I have a question it will be answered within the HOUR.

It's just a $1.50 more, why you trippin'?


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (May 3, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> 6,50 is inexpensive for the best hair care site out there!
> 
> I learn everything I need here...don't need schools, universities, courses anymore - it's all here  for all areas of life!



Thank you!!! I been found out that people will complain about any and everything. FYI, people can always go to some other black hair sites that are free!!! That might help your pocketbook out!


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 3, 2008)

I mean really tho. You pay $6.50 for some fast food and not give it a thought.

You just cant please everybody and people always want something for nothing.


----------



## PinkPeony (May 3, 2008)

january noir said:


> You said it FlowerHair!  A very small price to pay indeed!


I agree.
I hit LHCF almost as often,sometimes even more for information then google on different subjects varying from politics to make-up to shopping and nutrition


----------



## Blossssom (May 3, 2008)

stinastina said:


> I cosign that this board is priceless. I don't know if I would have paid more than $5 if I was just signing up but as it turns out, this has been the best $5 I have ever spent. I've learned a LOT on here.



Okay!  The laughs ALONE are worth the price of admission!  I have never laughed so hard in my life... 

Plus, the hair advice is good too


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 3, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> Okay! The laughs ALONE are worth the price of admission! I have never laughed so hard in my life...
> 
> Plus, the hair advice is good too


 
There's hair advice here?    *goes back to main page*


----------



## NYAmicas (May 3, 2008)

beverly said:


> Thanks guys for the support!
> 
> And yes we are still working on the upgrades, *which includes fixing the search *- I promise you will like them


 
I'd really like that one.


----------



## firecracker (May 3, 2008)

This 6.50 here is going alot further than a damn gallon of gas these days

I'm getting angrier every time I pull up to the pump


We better be happy its a slight increase over years cuz Claude gas goes up every 2 days.   Ok I going to stop moaning about gas prices and get a bus pass this month.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (May 3, 2008)

$6.50? *We are blessed to have such a small added amount for such a wealth of info. My career forum costs $30.00 to access non-career areas and the 'privilege' of having an avatar We can go to all areas of LHCF for the same small fee!*


----------



## Blossssom (May 3, 2008)

Pat Mahurr said:


> There's hair advice here?    *goes back to main page*


----------



## Honey6928215 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's still a small amount for a membership.  Everything is going up so that's to be expected.  Like someone stated there is a increase in membership when means more computer upgrade.


----------



## Energist (May 4, 2008)

I noticed that too, but this site is the only site that I don't mind paying membership fees to!  I would never join any other pay site.


----------



## PinkPeony (May 4, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> $6.50? *We are blessed to have such a small added amount for such a wealth of info. My career forum costs $30.00 to access non-career areas and the 'privilege' of having an avatar We can go to all areas of LHCF for the same small fee!*


Shoot this better come with a job guarantee and a college scholar ship


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 4, 2008)

Yes, 6.50 is cheap and this site is worth it but I think we should have received an email or something to let us know.


----------



## Blossssom (May 4, 2008)

Energist said:


> I noticed that too, but this site is the only site that I don't mind paying membership fees to!  I would never join any other pay site.



Me either, Energist!


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 4, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> Okay! *The laughs ALONE are worth the price of admission! I have never laughed so hard in my life... *
> 
> Plus, the hair advice is good too


 
Ah, so true! There are some very funny and witty ladies on the board, and of course that includes you Blossssom.


----------



## Blossssom (May 13, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Ah, so true! There are some very funny and witty ladies on the board, and of course that includes you Blossssom.



LOL!  Thanks, honey-pot-pie!  

Yea, this board is a total hoot!

Bev could get... um, nothin'  ... let me keep quiet before she raises the prices!


----------



## Foxglove (May 13, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Yes, 6.50 is cheap and this site is worth it but I think we should have received an email or something to let us know.



That one post highlighted in red at the top of the page mentioned the changes. I don't know where it is now but it was up for a few weeks. It was right above the stickies


----------



## Cincysweetie (May 13, 2008)

That sucks...but such is life.  I'd raise the price too if I was the owner of the site.  Look how expensive gas is and people still keep pumping and driving.  The same philosophy could be applied here.  "They'll keep coming.  They have no other alternative."


----------



## Incredible1ne (May 13, 2008)

I belong to another site and the yearly fee is $20 so I'm def. not going to complain about $6.50.


----------



## MD_Lady (May 13, 2008)

I have *no* complaints about the price of membership. It’s a small price to pay to be able to come on this board and not have to deal with the garbage that plagues most discussion forums.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 13, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I have *no* complaints about the price of membership. It’s a small price to pay to be able to come on this board and not have to deal with the garbage that plagues most discussion forums.


 

Amen to that. It is much better than Drama in other places.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 13, 2008)

I just renewed my membership about a month ago, and I GLADLY paid the $6.50.  I mean really...what else can you get for this price that has such long term value?  I am so grateful for the variety of knowledge (not just hair care) that I have gained from the ladies here.


----------



## Zeal (May 13, 2008)

I always paid more than the initla cost anyway.  This site needs mioney for maintenance.


----------



## fluffylocks (May 13, 2008)

It sucks when anything goes up in price.....6.50 isnt bad though, when i payed it was $5. (The cost to get my nails done went from $30 in november to $45  inflation indeed)

I just hope that as the years go by it doest get up there into the $10, then $20's and all that (if it doesnt have to) because i love the fact that even young teenage girls can afford to come and learn.


----------

